# Cute pup shady breeder



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A friend shared this link to my email. I opened the link and seen one beautiful pup. I called and she has no papers, no health guarantee, nothing just the dog. Too bad if she had at least limited registration, and the parents were available to verify hips,elbows. She may have been the dog to make me jump the gun and get another pup.

Golden Sable German Large Female Shepherd Puppy.9 Wks Old. in Hammond, Indiana - Hoobly Classifieds


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi CD!

2 reasons you would NOT want this puppy......
*Canine Spectra 9 Vaccines Plus Duramune CV-K Coronavirus Vaccine  a combo of *10 virus's in one on a brand new baby* whose system isn't even up and running yet???? :shocked: 
*I know Hammond, IN.....you do NOT want to purchase a dog from there! 

Moms


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi CD!
> 
> 2 reasons you would NOT want this puppy......
> *Canine Spectra 9 Vaccines Plus Duramune CV-K Coronavirus Vaccine
> ...


 I talked myself out of it after talking with the breeder. But do you mean the whole town or just these people.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I know how strong puppy fever can be! Please please please go with a reputable breeder! Of all my years and having had 7 GSDs I have been lucky as far as temperment goes. One had to be managed...always. I have one right now with some situational anxiety. I know going with a good breeder doesn't ensure a good temperment but it helps you to stack the deck!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Rosy831 said:


> I know how strong puppy fever can be! Please please please go with a reputable breeder! Of all my years and having had 7 GSDs I have been lucky as far as temperment goes. One had to be managed...always. I have one right now with some situational anxiety. I know going with a good breeder doesn't ensure a good temperment but it helps you to stack the deck!


I wouldn't say I have puppy fever. I have already decided that I wanted to wait until Rosko was a little older before I got another pup. However, I also said that if the right dog came along I would entertain the idea. Luckily I have always been able to resist impulse purchases and think things through


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not so good on those impulse things, I'm a sucker for a cute pup! It's so hard just to look at everyone's new pup pics! Didn't mean to stick my nose in


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I talked myself out of it after talking with the breeder. But do you mean the whole town or just these people.


The whole area.
Born and raised there till I was 20....then we moved away! 
There are definitely no Reputable GSD breeder's there.

Moms


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

By all means comment as you like. That's why I posted on here. Easier to not change my mind if others are saying don't do it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

...:thumbup:...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I remember having puppy fever but it did pass and then thought myself crazy. Hang in there it may pass soon -it may not. I'm just enjoying the cute pup pictures and reminiss a lot.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I remember having puppy fever but it did pass and then thought myself crazy. Hang in there it may pass soon -it may not. I'm just enjoying the cute pup pictures and reminiss a lot.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

barely looks PB


----------

